# Spark Plug Question



## iriegnome (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought my Craftsman lawn mower new in the box last year. Pulled the spark plug out and went to replace it, just because... It is a Champion RJ19HX.. Went to a couple of stores and no-one had the HX suffix. Went to Sears and no HX. The guy told me that the HX really didn't matter and sent me home with a RJ19LM. Well, my mower did not start. Got my manual out and checked the gap, .030.. Good there. So what is the difference with the suffix of the plugs


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

RJ19HX doesn't show up in champion's database, are you sure its a champion plug? All of the J19 series plugs are made in the same style, the RJ19LM plug shouldn't be an issue in your machine, sounds like you have another problem or a defective plug.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RJ19LM would work just as well as the RJ19HX. The HX is Champions racing series plug, same heat range, both resistor type plugs. LM is just a standard series plug. I only have the LM plugs and have always worked just fine. You may have gotten a bad plug, if the mower was working with your old plug, and now won't. Otherwise you may have another issue, totally independent of the spark plug.


----------



## iriegnome (Apr 4, 2011)

So there is no real difference in the LM or HX plug? I just don't know anything about spark plugs. Well, not enough to know what a viable replacement would be. I had not started her up for this season as of yet. Worked perfectly when I put it into my garage for the winter. Pulled the mower out and took out the plug. Did not even try to start it.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Did you run stabilizer through the gas before you put it into storage?


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

You might want to check for spark first. Take the plug out, and connect it to the plug wire. Make sure the metal on the plug is touching bare metal on the motor. Then pull the recoil a few times. You should get spark at the plug. If no spark, you might have a bad coil, Bruce


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

your no start issue is probably more fuel related then ignition. When a unit sits up with any fuel at all in it for a length of time, the fuel can break down in the carburetor and even though you may have added fresh fuel to the tank, you need to get rid of all the old stuff in the carburetor. 

If you have a push type primer, try pushing it around 25 to 30 times with the air filter element removed from the carburetor. Clean up any excess fuel that may have dribbled out, and then try starting it. If you don't have a push type primer, then you can loosen the float bowl nut and put an old rag underneath it and let the fuel drain out for about 10 - 15 seconds, this will allow enough fresh fuel into the carburetor for it to start.

It would also be a good idea to check for spark as directed in the previous post before you do any of this, but I suspect you will find that you have spark.

Best of Luck...


----------

